# Gluten free recipes



## damoninja (9/11/13)

Hello

I'm looking being a gluten free beer for Christmas presents for some of my friends who have celiac disease. 

I'm brewing all grain but don't know how I would go with all grain gluten free as I don't have a mill and anyone who mills probably won't have a gluten free mill?

A kit is an option if someone can suggest a kit based recipe that's gluten free.

Cheers


----------



## ian4379 (9/11/13)

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2011/02/homebrew-kits-for-coeliacs/ might help? i just googled it, curious myself, i'm wheat intollerant.


----------



## swiggingpig (9/11/13)

My wife is gluten intolerant and I've had success with this

White Labs Clarity Ferm http://www.whitelabs.com/other-products/wln4000-clarity-ferm

To be on the safe side I never use any wheat malt in the grain bill, try to keep the ABV around the 4% mark and she's never had any adverse reactions.

Here is an interesting thread on one of the other forums http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f164/clarity-ferm-gluten-testing-gluten-sensitivity-354908/


----------



## Hubert (10/11/13)

I'm looking at giving this a go shortly for a mate. 

http://blog.highgravitybrew.com/2011/03/my-latest-gluten-free-beer/

Hopefully it turns out alright. I've read that the sorghum syrup has a fairly metallic aftertaste, so I'm trying to steer clear of that. 

Cheers, 

H.


----------



## damoninja (10/11/13)

swiggingpig said:


> My wife is gluten intolerant and I've had success with this
> 
> White Labs Clarity Ferm http://www.whitelabs.com/other-products/wln4000-clarity-ferm
> 
> ...


That enzyme stuff won't cut it unfortunately, celiac means you can't even have a single trace of gluten. It's so sensitive that you can't even use a toaster that's had regular bread on it, deep fry chips in the same oil that's had batter in it etc. 

I'll look into these gf kits though!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/11/13)

Look up OBriens brewery. Millet Man owns it. He is very helpfull. Give him a ring and he should be able to give you some pointers.

https://rebellionbrewing.com.au/obrien-beer


----------



## Not For Horses (10/11/13)

I brewed a gluten free beer yesterday as a trial for my malted sorghum.
It is not particularly efficient at around half the extract potential of barley. But it can be done and I'll continue the development of malted sorghum.
In the meantime, try the sorghum extract from briess. A few guys have reasonable success with it.


----------



## damoninja (10/11/13)

I've found this stuff is locally available, anyone used it? Seems to be a common base for many gf beers. 

Edit: just refreshed to find the above post ;/

http://www.brewcraftsa.com.au/showProduct/Brewing+Adjuncts/Enhancers+and+Converters/65541/BriesSweet%99+White+Sorghum+Syrup+%28Gluten+Free%29+1.5kg


----------



## Red Baron (10/11/13)

damoninja,
I did the same thing a month ago for a mate. I'm yet to try it, as I want to give it the longest time in the bottle to smooth out. The recipe I used was 1.5kg Bries sorghum malt (same as the link you posted), 0.5kg honey. I boiled some of the malt with water for a full hour so I could do hop additions- I used all cluster, as my mate used to be a XXXX man, but use whatever you or you mate likes. I filled up to 15L, giving me about 5% in the bottle.

Here's a couple of websites to help you out:
http://grantsglutenfreehomebrew.webs.com/alesipasetc.htm
http://www.glutenfreehomebrewing.org/showrecipe.php?recipeid=32

Cheers,
RB.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (10/11/13)

Checkout the latest BYO magazine issue, it has a big write up about gluten free beers and how to get them with body and flavour.

If I remember correctly sorghum was used as a base!


----------



## toncils (21/11/13)

Not For Horses said:


> I brewed a gluten free beer yesterday as a trial for my malted sorghum.
> It is not particularly efficient at around half the extract potential of barley. But it can be done and I'll continue the development of malted sorghum.
> In the meantime, try the sorghum extract from briess. A few guys have reasonable success with it.


Heya Mr Horses,
Where did you find your sorghum grain?
My boss is GF, and trying to get some for roasting.


----------



## Not For Horses (21/11/13)

The raw sorghum was just from a health food shop. Pretty expensive though and kinda hard to malt.
I'm pretty sure there are some big sorghum growers in Tas so I'm looking into getting a cheaper supply.


----------



## adamh (21/11/13)

I made a gluten free beer. I used Briess Sorghum syrup I got from Grain and Grape. I went a bit overboard. I used 2 x sorghum syrup, plus 1kg of honey and some malted buckwheat (I malted myself) - only about 200g - and did a mini-mash in a 2L cooler container.

I think the honey was way more fermentable than BeerSmith suggested and I ended up with a final ABV of about 7.1% I think.

I used galaxy hops. The end result is almost passion pop. It's been in the bottle for almost a year and hasn't improved at all. Will be tipping it soon.

If I did it again I would reduce a heap of the fermentables and use different hops. Maybe the honey wasn't a good choice either (I used rainforest honey, going against all the things I'd read about using eucalypt honey).


----------



## adamh (21/11/13)

I think sorghum syrup is fermentable - doesn't need to be malted.

http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/products/category/search/4BRIESS+SORGHUM+CAN


----------



## HBHB (21/11/13)

Arkara Pale Ale Gluten Free Version:

Boil Size: 23L Batch

2 x 1.5kg Briess CBW Sorghum Syrup
Topaz Hops 8g 60 Min Boil (add as a first wort addition, while heating) (Locks the fruity flavour in)
Cascade 15g 10 Min Boil
Nelson Sauvin 20g 10 Min Boil
Yeast Nutrient: DAP 15g boil for 5 minutes
Casacde 15g 0 Minute
Nelson Sauvin 25g 0 Minute

DRY HOP SCHEDULE ON DAY 7 For 5 DAYS:
Dry Hop 10g Cascade
Dry Hop 20g Nelson Sauvin

Use 2.8L of the Sorghum Syrup for the boil and reserve 200g for Bulk Prime.

200g Bulk Prime of syrup equates to a moderate to high carbonation.

Closest thing to Fat Yak Flavour in Gluten free - Tastes like liquid Viagra to Yak lovers.

Got a dozen or so other tasty recipes here if this doesn't sound inviting. Yell if you need them.

Martin


----------



## adamh (21/11/13)

yum, might try that recipe Martin :chug:


----------



## HBHB (21/11/13)

Adam Breuer said:


> yum, might try that recipe Martin :chug:


Is good....Is Don


----------



## Not For Horses (21/11/13)

Adam Breuer said:


> I think sorghum syrup is fermentable - doesn't need to be malted.
> 
> http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/products/category/search/4BRIESS+SORGHUM+CAN


You're quite right. It would be incredibly difficult to malt an extract.
I'll stick to malting grains.


----------



## toncils (21/11/13)

Hgnh, recons all the health food shops don't have it.

Ah well. Might convinse him to do a honey ale- great idea!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/11/13)

Sorghum is piss easy to grow. It looks a bit like corn but the seeds grow at the top instead of in cobs like corn. Easly available at stockfeed places


----------



## toncils (21/11/13)

Recon the stockfeed places would be good enough to eat/roast/brew? What's involved in the word "foodgrade"?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/11/13)

Its is no less food grade than the grain you buy for brewing


----------



## mckenry (22/11/13)

Whats the go with GF yeast? I saw on a few of those links that some are using US-05.
Is yeast GF or not? If so, why is there a wyeast 1272GF yeast?


----------



## damoninja (22/11/13)

mckenry said:


> Whats the go with GF yeast? I saw on a few of those links that some are using US-05.
> Is yeast GF or not? If so, why is there a wyeast 1272GF yeast?


I know the whole fermentis dry range is gluten free... I'll be using US05, unfortunately will need to be using a new pack opposed to washing due to my last lot being 100% glutenous. 

Also going to have to go extra hardcore on the cleaning of the FV to make sure there's no glutagenous rubbish left behind.


----------



## GalBrew (22/11/13)

Dry yeasts are GF, the liquid yeasts (both Wy & WLP) are raised on a malt-based substrate making them not GF.


----------



## barls (23/11/13)

Dry yeasts are GF, the liquid yeasts (both Wy & WLP) are raised on a malt-based substrate making them not GF.
but can be I believe wlp has a gf range


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sp0rk (23/11/13)

toncils said:


> Recon the stockfeed places would be good enough to eat/roast/brew? What's involved in the word "foodgrade"?


Plenty of blokes use cracked corn chicken feed for making corn whiskey, as long as it doesn't have any additives, it should be food grade (animals are eating it after all)


----------



## doon (23/11/13)

So if we make a gluten free beer do we need to use fermenters etc that have not been used for normal brewing?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/11/13)

That is generally recomended


----------



## durgarth (23/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> That is generally recomended


I wholeheartedly agree, one fermenting vessel for GF products and one for "normal" beers, I would never ferment in the same tub I use for normal fermenting. The risk is too high. I have two people in my family are Coeliacs my wife and my 23 year old, both love a cold beer on a hot day and i brew for them about every 2 months.

Why every two months you may ask......well I have to dismantle and clean every part of my brewery before hand usually under the supervision of the wife. Whilst I now have a Braumiester and cleaning is much easier with PBW etc than it used to be with my old system, its still a task. The wife suffers quite badly from any form of gluten exposure and hence the separate fermenting vessel and cleaning. New fermenting vessels are quite cheap from Bunnings.

I use Briess Sorghum liquid malt as the base the for the beers and then add other products such as rice, flaked rice, quinoa and candi sugars (dark and light) to give extra colour and flavours to the beer. Their favourite are APA's (although I am mucking around with a GF sour beer a Framboise which has lots of potential).

I always boil for at least 60 and perhaps 90 minutes with lots of late addition hops.


----------



## damoninja (23/11/13)

doon said:


> So if we make a gluten free beer do we need to use fermenters etc that have not been used for normal brewing?


Because most fermenters are more or less a bucket with a tap, there aren't many places for traces of gluten to hide. 

Celiacs don't use a different set of cutlery or dishes for cooking and serving because it's all non porous and there aren't any hard to clean spaces. 

The tap thread is probably the biggest threat but I never ever let my fermenter dry before being cleaned and will hit the thread with a brush on a drill.


----------



## damoninja (8/12/13)

So the gluten free beer has been in the fermenter for 8 days and it's stuck at about 1.018 2 days in a row. 
There's no airlock activity (yeah yeah, it's in a cube so I know it's 100% sealed)
It was very well oxygenated before pitching.

Supposedly you substitute LME 1:1 for sorghum extract, so I'm in strong doubt that it's finished. 

I used a 1.5L thing of sorghum syrup and 100g of dex. 
Final volume 12L
OG 1.042
FG (expected) 1.008
Current SG 1.018
Using a fresh packet of US05 @ 18 degrees


Any ideas?

*EDIT! *
I ended up doing this in a small jerry cube, I gave it a gentle pivot left to right to stir it up a little... Might get things going......


----------



## Not For Horses (12/12/13)

Not For Horses said:


> Just finished the mash on a gluten free trial beer.
> 53% Sorghum pale ale malt
> 40% green Sorghum malt
> 7% Golden Syrup
> ...


Just bottled this one. Definitely not my fav based on the sample I had.
It's a wee bit tart. Well it's quite tart actually. Essex on a Saturday night is less tart than this.
It has potential though. Perhaps when it's carbed and cold it will be much better.


----------



## damoninja (13/12/13)

I bottled mine last night, have to agree... Mine's a little tart, but I just used extract, I don't own a mill and don't want to run the gauntlet of using someone elses. 

I had a hell of a time getting this to ferment out, I started at 1.042 and finished at 1.010, my predicted FG was 1.008-1.010. 
After 9-10 days it was stuck on 1.018 for 3 days so I threw in some DAP which gave it a real boost, started fermenting again within an hour... 

But after a few days, 2 days in a row of 1.010.


----------



## Not For Horses (13/12/13)

I added a spoonfull of bread yeast to the boil as I don't use yeast nutrient and this was the closest I could think of on the day.
Went from 1035 to 1002. Probably took about a week to 10 days to finish.


----------



## damoninja (13/12/13)

Not For Horses said:


> I added a spoonfull of bread yeast to the boil as I don't use yeast nutrient and this was the closest I could think of on the day.
> Went from 1035 to 1002. Probably took about a week to 10 days to finish.


I didn't use bread yeast because the ones I had contained traces of wheat = gluten flavoured


----------



## Lecterfan (19/12/13)

Question for those that brew GF beers with varying degrees of success:

If I am going to do an extract (Briess sorghum syrup and probably some dark candy syrup) and I want what I generally perceive in my AG brewery/setup as about 35 IBUs, do I need to adjust that level for the taste/fermentability of the GF adjuncts?

As a general rule, are IBU levels and hop utilisation essentially comparable across AG 'regular brewing to GF brewing (both in extract and grain form)?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Not For Horses (28/12/13)

Not For Horses said:


> Just bottled this one. Definitely not my fav based on the sample I had.
> It's a wee bit tart. Well it's quite tart actually. Essex on a Saturday night is less tart than this.
> It has potential though. Perhaps when it's carbed and cold it will be much better.


Had another bottle of this yesterday with another brewer and we were pleasantly surprised.
On account of not reading the packet, I used wb06 in this one. It has some very nice wheat beer qualities.
It's much less tart than when it was uncarbed. It has a hint of Berliner Weisse about it on a very toned down scale.
My mate said that any GF person would be stoked to drink it.
I think I'd even brew it again just for me.


----------



## damoninja (28/12/13)

Mine was a hit over christmas too, won't hesitate to brew with sorghum again.


----------



## Lecterfan (28/12/13)

Lecterfan said:


> Question for those that brew GF beers with varying degrees of success:
> 
> If I am going to do an extract (Briess sorghum syrup and probably some dark candy syrup) and I want what I generally perceive in my AG brewery/setup as about 35 IBUs, do I need to adjust that level for the taste/fermentability of the GF adjuncts?
> 
> ...


So can either of you guys elaborate or address the above question?

Cheers...


----------



## damoninja (28/12/13)

Lecterfan said:


> So can either of you guys elaborate or address the above question?
> 
> Cheers...


Use sorghum exactly like you would light liquid malt extract, the only difference I've noticed is that it's slow to ferment and will benefit from some DAP. 

I've never used candy syrup however.


----------



## Not For Horses (28/12/13)

I perceive the same level of bitterness and hop flavour in this beer as a recent pale ale I made with very similar OG and hop schedule.


----------



## Not For Horses (31/1/14)

malt_shovel said:


> Hey mate. That looks bloody good and I would be really keen to know a lot more about your process for gluten freee from sourcing / selecting your grain to the final product. Feel free to PM or start another thread as I know there are other people who would be interested.
> Cheers





Edak said:


> In addition to that, I would like to know how you ensured that it was actually gluten free considering everything in your brewery has probably come into contact with gluten product? Would you feed this to a coeliac?


Thanks guys. First up, no I would not give this beer to a coeliac. Mainly because I wouldn't want that responsibility. I brewed it for a guy who is intolerant so I wasn't very strict.
But I believe I very easily could have made it properly GF.

I bought the grain from a health food store and it was certified GF.
Based on a fair bit of digging through publications in the journal of the institute of brewing and various other sources I settled on a schedule for the malting.
Sorghum needs to be malted at a warmer temp than barley but uses a similar steep and air rest schedule.
Given that I used different equipment for the malting I'd be confident that I had GF malt.
The brewing is where the GF ended though as I just used my usual BIAB setup.
I used a single step infusion at 66c for 90 minutes. It was probably more like 2 hours cause I went out for coffee.
Pretty awful efficiency wise, used about 2x the amount of grain as a regular malt beer.
I added bakers yeast as a nutrient in the boil. Probably not GF so I would not advise this for true GF brewing.
I used WB06 and I'm lead to believe that this is GF but don't take my word for it.
Had no issues with fermentation and it ended up at 1.003.
Didn't use Irish moss like I usually do but you could still read a newspaper through the glass.

Overall, pretty impressed with sorghum. I'm trying to get a few tonnes for this year but it is proving ellusive.
The main reason I tried this was to see if it could be done. I was amazed at the number of people asking about proper AG brewing for GF and the lack of available products to do so.
Turns out it can be done. A bit more fidly and a bit more expensive but it is possible to brew proper GF AG beer at home.
I am doing my best to make malted sorghum available but it will take time and money.


----------



## damoninja (1/2/14)

Interesting read... 

Was the poor efficiency due to the grain type? Maybe enzyme / temp / malting specs for the grain? I'd love to be able to get my hands on malted sorghum, the whole reason I didn't go an AG brew was because I couldn't 

Bloody good that you got it down to 1.003, did you use any enzyme? I used US-05 which every other time attenuated to 81% on the nose, but when I used sorghum extract it flopped at about 1.030 and needed a kick up the ass to get down to 1.020... And I only did a 10L batch with a full yeast pack. 

You're right about a BIAB setup being dangerous contamination wise, I'd say mainly because of the bag... But I used the same pots, same fermenter etc that I brewed many other glutenous beers in and 2 celiacs have have been able to drink it all night without any issues. I was just thorough with cleaning threads and even popped the tap apart and cleaned inside


----------



## Not For Horses (1/2/14)

I suspect the low efficiency was due to a combination of the level of modification of the grain and the grain itself. It was only my first attempt ever at malting sorghum so to end up with something like this was quite pleasing. When I first started malting barley I had fairly bad efficiency too. Once I came to understand how the grain behaves in various conditions, it became much easier to achieve desirable results. I suspect it will be the same with sorghum.

No added enzymes or unusual processes were used in this beer, besides the different malting techniques. It was as the gods of homebrewing intended.


----------



## Rowant233 (25/3/15)

HBHB said:


> Arkara Pale Ale Gluten Free Version:
> 
> Boil Size: 23L Batch
> 
> ...



This sounds great, I'm new to brewing and my wife has a recent diagnosis of celiac, but used to drink a lot of fat yak.
I would be very interested in any other GLUTEN FREE recipes you have.
Thanks
rowan


----------

